# rubbing issue



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

is anyone else having rubbing issues with 29.5s...i have 2" wheel spacers all the way around..not so worried about the rear just the front..i have stage 1 lift and highlifter springs...how is anyone else fixing theres...should i take front spacers off or just get thinner ones


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you running the stock rims?


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

My 29.5s rub only at full lock. I've got 2+5 offset wheels. So I think it the equilavent of running stock wheels with 3 inch spacers. ALso have 2" lift and HL springs. They just barly touch the inside foot wells at full turn, equally left or right. I've got a new harbor freight heat gun, but shamefully, I dont own a basket ball! Gonna get a walmart special and follow phree's video on molding the floorboards.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i run the 29.5s for a year and they only rubbes a little on the front when i turned and all i had was the xtreme 2in lift. bt i fixed my rubbing problem with a pocket knife to the inner plastics and fixed mne rite up


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

here ya go bro... this should help... 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=407


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

no not running stk rims..it only rubs when i turn hard right..i saw that vid and think thats what i am going to try next..will post lata to let know how everything goes


----------

